# KAP Products



## Steve N (Apr 27, 2004)

IMO, you can't beat the KAP WinstarII riser with a stick. All the required standard attachment threads, decent weight, pretty good quality. Have not heard of any problems with defects. They have a painted finish, and its not automotive quality, but looks pretty good. You will need to retap the threaded holes, as they get a little gummed up with paint during the finishing process. The limb alignment process can get a little tricky, so have the riser in front of you as you read and interpret what they are telling you in the manual. After the initial setting, you will only have to watch limb alignment when adjusting draw weight or tiller.

The KAP limbs are pretty good. Haven't heard of delamination or other problems with them. They will take a beginning shooter far. 

Follow the usual recommendations of LOW poundage (26# range) to start with and build form.

There have been several threads in recent months mentioning the WinstarII riser. Take a look, and search under titles like "newbie" "new archer", etc.


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 3, 2002)

Don,

I have a winstar II and limbs as well as the TRex at the shop for her to try right along with the hoyts if you are interested.

I have shot the KAP limbs and love them, good value and quality.

Ann


----------



## bradd7 (Oct 17, 2008)

I'll put a bid in for the KAP products too!!! I have a T-Rex, with wooden Challenger limbs, that I have beaten to death...and it still keeps ticking!


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

The next step above the T-Rex limbs is now called the Winstorm (and Winstorm Carbon), which I think are identical to the Challenger except for graphics and name. 
The carbon limbs are pretty nice and a good value for the money. The T-Rex 23" (formerly Evolution II) and Winstar II 25" risers are the most popular entry-level ILF bows around here and a good choice for both youth/JOAD and newby adults. 
Actually, there are a number of Winstar owners who may be beyond the entry-level, but choose to keep the riser and upgrade limbs, arrows etc. as they see few compelling reasons to go up to the next level risers.
Samick's Agulla cast riser 25" and 23" Mizar and Prodigy (?) risers are pretty good, too, as are their limbs. 
Some of the production for both Samick and KAP/W&W has gone to China and there were some issues at one time, but it's been fine recently as far as I know.


----------



## Jason22 (Aug 16, 2008)

I've been thinking of getting a Winstar II riser for my wife but didn't know you could align the limbs, that makes it even better.


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

Is this aligning process trouble-free? We're getting a couple of winstar IIs in our club, so I was wondering if we would have probs with the alignment and stuff?


----------



## Steve N (Apr 27, 2004)

Its not too hard, but if I remember correctly, the translation from Korean to English is a little rough. The limb bolt is also a cam that adjusts the limb alignment. When you are adjusting limb weight, it is easy to rotate the cam, even though you don't want to. The riser comes with an allan wrench and a spanner wrench. The spanner is for adjusting limb alignment, and the allen wrench for the limb weight and the lock screw. It may take two people, one to hold the spanner in place, the other to adjust limb weight. Not to hard once you get the hang of it.


----------



## FrayAdjacent (Oct 20, 2008)

I started on a WinStar II a few months ago with a pair of TREX limbs. Now I have a pair of Winstorm limbs and can attest that the riser and limbs are a great value. 

The only reason I could forsee ever getting another riser is the weight. With everything bolted on (sight, stab, v-bar...) it gets a bit heavy.


----------



## Mark Hedges (Dec 18, 2008)

I am really happy with my Winstar. I may get another one to use for 3d barebow if the Hoyt excel I ordered doesnt work out for me.

Mark


----------



## scriv (Jan 31, 2008)

*Mid range gear*

The limbs are hard to beat for the money. Hoyt has some new risers out for the same price that seem to be much easier to deal with though. All that cam alignment business is more than I have patience for. ukey:


----------



## TheShadowEnigma (Aug 16, 2008)

Winstar II with T-Rex limbs, about 32# on my fingers. Couldn't ask for more. It shoots exactly where I aim it every time. Even hit the back of a nock and split in two, pretty exciting haha.

But on a serious note, nothing wrong with KAP. Great products.


----------



## don0017 (Nov 10, 2008)

*Winstar II weight limitation*

The only concern I have with the Winstar II, (as provided by the manual, 1st page), the riser can only hold a limit of 44# (to your fingers).

I'm currently using limbs rated at 36# and with a 31" draw, i'm getting mighty close there.

Its a pretty good riser, but I wont be able to use it once I buy a heavier set of limbs.


----------



## halfphaze (Aug 5, 2008)

my club has bought several winstar IIs, several KAP winstorms, T-rexs. The limbs are at low to midrange poundages (30 - 38)

The risers are meant to be used by those who are willing to move up from their wooden bows to full recurve, and they can use them to get used to the high poundage or as a in-the-mean-time riser if they've ordered a set for themselves.
The limbs serve a similar purpose. A club archer can use the limbs in their own risers if they plan to go up to a higher poundage (>38) with higher end limbs.

The winstar IIs haven't failed anyone who used them, other than the paint chipping off. The limbs have been very helpful to my club archers including myself who have used them in previous years. None of the limbs cracked up. at least not yet (hope not).

If it's for beginners and intermediates, i believe the KAP products can best suit that purpose.


----------



## Mark Hedges (Dec 18, 2008)

don0017 said:


> The only concern I have with the Winstar II, (as provided by the manual, 1st page), the riser can only hold a limit of 44# (to your fingers).
> 
> I'm currently using limbs rated at 36# and with a 31" draw, i'm getting mighty close there.
> 
> Its a pretty good riser, but I wont be able to use it once I buy a heavier set of limbs.


That sounds like my setup - I draw 31" and have 36 pound limbs on it. I have about 42 lbs at the fingers (medium length Samick Agulla limbs).

I have to say that it sounds more like CYA than a real concern. It is a pretty sturdy riser and I can't imagine it failing if you went over 44, as long as you didn't go crazy and try to shoot really heavy weights.

Mark


----------



## Brandeis_Archer (Dec 20, 2006)

I seem to recall an original Winstar that was being shot by a JOAD "kid" (juvenile gorilla more like it =P ) that had high 40's or even a little more on it with Inno limbs. No, he wasn't overbowed, either. 

I shot my sister's Toutall (original Winstar) at probably about 45-46 pounds for a few weeks too, while I was waiting for my Inno to come in. Didn't see a problem, it was quite pleasant to shoot.


----------



## bitterman (Aug 24, 2008)

*KAP products*

I just got back into recurve shooting after a 7 year absence. I picked up a KAP winstar II and Windstorm carbon limbs and have been very happy with my setup. I started with just the sight and a stabilizer. Then I added a stabilizer/shock absorber to the upper limb mounting area and I am now starting to experiment with a new V-bar system. The weight of the bow is good and the limbs pull very smooth. No problems during the last 6 months I have owned the bow. I really like the stock grip on the Winstar II. It has a nice textured grip that I find very nice. 

At the indoor nationals this year, I saw quite a few bows with KAP limbs.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Just to mention, if not said by others before, that KAP is the low range brand of Win & Win, with products coming mainly from their China factory instead than from Korea Factory. 
W&W is managing 3 brands:
- W&W - top level brand
- SF - intermediate level brand
- KAP - entry level brand
You can anyhow find products made in Korea in the Kap line, as well as made in China in W&W line, so the positioning is rather related to performancies and finishing quality of the goods than related to their origin. 
But , engineering and production control is the same for the 3 brands.


----------



## Freelancer (Feb 7, 2017)

*KAP risers*



Vittorio said:


> Just to mention, if not said by others before, that KAP is the low range brand of Win & Win, with products coming mainly from their China factory instead than from Korea Factory.
> W&W is managing 3 brands:
> - W&W - top level brand
> - SF - intermediate level brand
> ...


Are the left-hand and right-hand risers the same, but with a reversed grip? I'm trying to find out if I need to buy another riser or just a replacement grip to change it from left to right.

Thanks


----------



## richang (Oct 4, 2016)

Freelancer said:


> Are the left-hand and right-hand risers the same, but with a reversed grip? I'm trying to find out if I need to buy another riser or just a replacement grip to change it from left to right.
> 
> Thanks


You're gonna need a complete reverse riser. The riser itself and grip are not the same.
However, I am wondering KAP still exist on the market?


----------



## huckduck (Nov 24, 2014)

No. This thread was last posted in 2009 prior to Freelancer's post. KAP has been rolled up in to the W&W portfolio


----------



## dunninla (Oct 17, 2018)

huckduck said:


> No. This thread was last posted in 2009 prior to Freelancer's post. KAP has been rolled up in to the W&W portfolio


 Is this just old stock then? https://www.alternativess.com/cgi-bin/htmlos.cgi/0012181.2.24052795864520754364/KAPCHR


----------



## tbferrari3 (Jun 27, 2018)

We have them for our club. I think they are good for beginners but if its a long term bow for them get something higher end


----------



## Fly_guy36 (Sep 23, 2017)

Agreed. Great starter bow/ limbs. My daughter started with those and shot really well.


----------

